# Splash :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Paint Ball's boy sired by RNSH Mr. Rich *EN*. Just took these pictures today... it was his first time on a lead.  He's a sweet little guy!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I love paints and fancy colors!!!! He's cool!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! He looks great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He does have really cool coloring.  You can't tell in these pictures, but he has some really dark spots on his brown rump. Must be from the spotted goats in his lines.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Lookin good! :thumbup:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Love the first picture...he's got his tongue out... and the way he's looking at the camera on the last picture


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Holy smokes is he handsome !!!! 
I really needs to hugs that little guy :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  I really liked his brother too... he was colored about the same, but much darker red and with no white on his head. He was the one Paint Ball laid on though.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's beautiful! but...no surprise there....

but seriously....can you all have ONE hideous looking goat so the rest of us can feel better about our animals??? j/k. lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

lol, thank you Ni!


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

That tongue! So handsome! :applaud:


----------

